# NE unmentionable



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

Had some fun on an unmentionable over the weekend. All on a gold spinner. First time hitting that particular stream. Won’t be my last.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Some pretty specimens there.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Good report, looks like some eaters


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

All still swimming today. Next time though….


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful fish. Nice job on the releases.


----------

